# Head shaking, gaping in young chicks



## willfulgal (Jun 29, 2013)

I have five 4-5 week old speckled Sussex chicks who just today started gaping and head shaking--this looks exactly like gapeworm that I have seen in adult chickens in the past, but these chicks seem way to young for that. They have been inside exclusively, but I have given them weeds from the garden which I suppose could have had eggs on the roots. Any ideas? I have wormed previous adult chickens for gapeworm with success. Should I try it with these or are they too young? Maybe it's a respiratory infection?

Other than that they seem quite normal--eating, drinking, preening, etc.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Typically worms. I would worm them and see if any improvement.


----------

